# East 55th marina, ice check



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I went to the 55th Street marina (Cleveland) after work tonight to check the ice. Walked out 40 ft or so to the clear ice. Drilled a hole. 11" thick. You could drive a truck on that stuff. I've always wanted to try that marina for crappie or smelt. Maybe I will when the wind gets below 20 mph.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

That's impressive, always wanted to try fishing there or edge water through the ice. Surprised no one has posted anything about trying there. I might have to try that this weekend


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

So what does the lake look like beyond the breakwall along the rocks, isn't that where they pick up the walleye night tolling in the late fall, right up close to the rocky shoreline?


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes that's where we troll at nite in the fall and also at 72nd to the East


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't know how much I trust that ice, normally. Usually shove ice that gets pushed in and out. Seems pretty well locked up now, though. Fairly smooth, as I see it from the freeway twice a day. It would be interesting to check out how it is from 72nd launch out to the dike wall. Could be done, maybe. If I have time, I may take 45 min or so on the way home tomorrow to spud my way out a bit. That warm water discharge just down the way scares me, though.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

keep in mind, I checked the ice INSIDE the 55th marina tonight. very well protected water not subject to the forces outside the marina. Also, since the city has taken the responsibility of patrolling the 55th and 72nd waterfront, the opportunistic scum type crime has decreased. It is a much better situation than in the past.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I almost fished it this past weekend but snow and wind kept me away maybe I'll hit one day after work


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> I almost fished it this past weekend but snow and wind kept me away maybe I'll hit one day after work


I still have a doz live minnies left over from sunday. I may try it too! wish Shines was open.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

This morning, there was maybe 1/2 mile open water outside the breakwall. Ice is still locked to shore behind the wall. Open water too close to Dike 14 for me to go that way.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If I don't fish Erie west on sunday I am going to fish down there.


----------



## blk93wing (Jan 22, 2011)

I fished Edgewater a couple times a couple years ago when we had good ice. Didn't see much besides steelhead and smelt, though I wasn't close to any docks.


----------



## tr-196 (Oct 17, 2008)

Are there any good gills or crappies in the cleveland marinas?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Tried Whiskey Island a few years back. All I saw were a bunch of huge shad and some HOG bass hibernating on the bottom. There's always huge FO crappie there in the spring, but I can't figure out where the heck they are the rest of year.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Did anyone try it this weekend? I have to watch my dogs this weekend while wife is out of town so I will probably try it saturday AM, if it's good sunday too.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Did anyone try it this weekend?


No. I was waiting to hear your report, Lol!
Might try the weedbeds on the east side of the marina this week.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

LOL I fished off Catawba this weekend, I can't this weekend so plan on it. Anyone want to hook up down there and try and pin something down? I don't want to fish for stocked trout all weekend.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I have been thinking about trying there soon (55th marina). Are you allowed to just walk out there and fish? where's good parking? Any info appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yes 55th is public metro parks run it now, it's fished just about all yeah long I have tentative plans to hit it Saturday with one or two other guys. Parking plentiful look for the sign for the 55 th marina.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Park in the ungated lots east of the marina and just walk in on the ice.

Mike


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Mike


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Anyone get anything, or am I gonna have to head out this weekend?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I want to go but woke up sick as a dog, I probably won't make it out of the house all weekend.


----------

